# Coho Salmon Best Baits



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

This is my first year making a solid attempt at catching a coho salmon. What would be the best bait for fishing them in the grand river? Went to the Webber dam and seen some jumping but not alot but they were there. Tried float fishing plastic eggs. What would be better spawn sacs or spinners?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Spawn bags, skein, spinners and cranks. I have always been partial to pink, reds and black bodies for coho. This hot weather and low clear conditions has them skittish.


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome: to mich sprtsmn addfish :Welcome:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Trout King said:


> Spawn bags, skein, spinners and cranks. I have always been partial to pink, reds and black bodies for coho. This hot weather and low clear conditions has them skittish.


 had them all over the place the other day and and they would not bite.had a few follows then they would race off in groups of 2-5.could see them in the holes or their wakes


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

We need a good cold rain...as of like yesterday. Sure wish we got the rain that the SW part of the state got yesterday. It was like a cow wizzin on a flat rock for a half hour in Three Rivers yesterday afternoon and them drops were COLD....got partway home and the road was bone dry. AAAARG :sad:


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I am more partial to spins for grand river go to. Just my opinion


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

got to favor them , fishin spins in the grand fo over 50 year now(40 salmon)


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the help any size or specific spinner favorites for coho?


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

And what would be better to bottom fish spawn or float fish spawn bags


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Coho, not go to


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

#4 and #5 blades


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for the help gonna try for more coho soon.


----------



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Do you rig the spinners on a 3 way, or just go direct to main line?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Direct to the main line. Sometimes I will tie on a floro leader if I'm using braid


----------

